# Need enfo from Chevy/gmc truck owners



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm buying a new truck possibly. Looking at 1500 Sierra and 2500hd gas trucks. I'm looking for real world everyday input on the v6 fuel millage and do you feel that is under powered. And looking for fuel milliage on the 6.0 in the 2500hd. I own a 5.3 now so I'm looking for input in the larger and smaller engines.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

My wife had one. 
2500 HD 6.0 Gasser, ran like a beast. 

She was getting 7-9 in city and hwy i think at best was around 16 on the hwy at 70


TIP: do not pass a gas station up


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

My 2500hd gas got 10-12 mpg depending on how you drove it. Hauling a 28'-30' enclosed car trailer dropped it to 6 mpg at 65. It would downshift often to keep speed. Tires were 1 size larger (265) than stock (245). So they were a little taller and a little wider than stock. It was a great truck overall, but the low mpg gets old.

I sold that truck looking and running great with 165,000 miles on it. If they still make a 1500 HD, you might look into that as it is basically a down rated 2500. 

I believe the newer 2500hd with gas 6.0 might get a mile or two better than the old ones, but I wouldn't expect too much better. I've had to replace the front hubs on every one of the newer HD series trucks I've owned, and that isn't inexpensive, even if you do the labor yourself. The 2500 HD is a lot more truck and the 6.0 is more engine than the 5.3. I've had both a 5.3 1/2 ton & a 6.0 3/4 ton HD. If you tow often the diesel and Allison transmission are both big pluses, but come with additional cost.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are getting a 2500HD, get a diesel. You wont regret it.


----------



## Blueangels (Sep 30, 2013)

The 4.3 v6 are great motors and been around for awhile, its nothing but the old 350 with 2 less cylinders. For a half ton everyday driving is well underpowered considering CC SWB. The 6.0 are great motors, they just like to be fed!! I had 2003 2500hd CC LWB SRW. It had the 6.0 with the 4L80E and 4.10 gears and it ran but she like to drink too. With a custom tune, Magnaflo exhaust, intake she got 10.5mpg, with a load about 6 to 7mpg. Didn't have a lick of problems with it. Sold it and bought a diesel, never looking back. Now I know its not exactly what you're getting but face it, a gas 3/4 or 1 ton you're not buying for mileage, they are made to pull and spin high RPMs. Same for the diesels but the hp and tq range are totally different so mileage is going to be better. Maint for a diesel is a little more plus the fuel costs. If you're looking for mileage buy a beater honda. Do your homework, either way you'll be well off with either one it just depends on your budget. Good luck to ya!


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

My 2014 2500hd gets 13-14 on the highway and around 12 in town. Pulling my 33' 5th wheel camper I get maybe 8


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*GMC Sierra with GM Max Trailering Package*

I bought this truck new and it has never been in the shop except for scheduled service.. has 113000 miles on it and still runs & works like new.

The Truck is a 2007 GMC Sierra 1/2 ton, Z71, 4WD VortecMax.. this is the HD towing version GM offers in a 1/2 ton..called the Max towing Package rated at 9500 Lbs towing capacity.

It has the 6.0L 367 HP engine which is different than the 3/4 ton 6.0L.. it also has a M70 4 Speed Superduty transmission and a 9.5" 14 bolt rear end with 3.73:1 gears w/ Eaton Electronic Positrac.

I have owned both GM & Ford diesels, but this Maxed out 1/2 ton does it all for me.. I tow a 21 ft Wellcraft with no sweat, and I also haul a 22 ft trailer with a JD tractor, front end loader & shredder..

I average 14-16 MPG around town & 18-19 on the highway.. Towing is 10-11 MPG running 65-70

I would only replace my 07 with a new one to get the 6.2L.

The new GM 1/2 ton trucks are available with the 6.2L engine in the Max Trailering Package and are rated at 10,500 lbs towing... this package is 403 HP, 6 Speed tranny & a 9.5" posi rear end... Verrrry Stout...

*"MAX Trailering Pack
6.2L V8 engine, automatic locking rear differential, 9.5" rear axle, front/rear disc brakes, fog lamps, 17" aluminum wheels Z85 Handling/Trailering suspension and Trailering Package"*

good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

The 5.3 has more HP will get better fuel mileage then the V-6. I get around 17-18 mpg driving around town with my 2014 5.3. The 6.2 or 6.0 what ever one it is loves the gas!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an 01' 6.0 with 266K on the ticker. Truck still pulls great. She's a drinker though and i have 4.10 gears also. I dont even check anymore and it wasnt often when i did, but i was as low as 10.5 and as high as 13.2 unloaded. Uncle of mine has a 12' and he tells me he's always around 14 unloaded. gets 9 or so pulling 33' 5th.

never asked my buddies with the 5.3 what they get, but spousal unit will float between 17-19 on highway. gets 8 pulling 6,000ish pounds.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a 2011 GMC 2500 extended cab, shortbed. 6.0 with 3.73 gears. I got 14 around town, 16-17 on the road, 7-8 pulling 9000# trailer. No problems for the short time I had it.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

If you have a 5.3 or even the older 5.7. You'll go nuts in a V6. Got a V6 loaner once and almost got rear ended pulling out into traffic. Way underpowered.

I've had 3 x 1500's I like them all except that **** starts to go wrong always around 120-140K miles. Outside of warranty. Mostly minor stuff but annoying. I am now on my 2nd Duramax and don't think I can go back.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

DCW said:


> My 2014 2500hd gets 13-14 on the highway and around 12 in town. Pulling my 33' 5th wheel camper I get maybe 8


Just got back from Coushatta - '06 6.0 gas 2500 CC LWB - pulling a 32 ft. gooseneck 5th wheel - Mild headwind over got 8 mpg - calm coming back got 8.5 mpg - I pull at 65-70 mph.

Haven't had it too long so I haven't checked mileage w/o the trailer.

SG2


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

07 Chevy 4x4 Z71, 5.3 averages 15mpg, 13 to 14 pulling boat, best I ever got on the hwy is 16mpg. Getting ready to sell it an get the new Colorado 4x4 Z71


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

'04 2500 6.0. 3.73 with 230K miles. AC blend door and instrumentation cluster needs addressing. Pulled my 34 ft Mobile Scout to Garner in August. Avg 7-8 MPG. It will not win a race towing, but I can always count on it to get me there. Likely jinxing myself but still on original tranny. Most reliable vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> '04 2500 6.0. 3.73 with 230K miles. AC blend door and instrumentation cluster needs addressing. Pulled my 34 ft Mobile Scout to Garner in August. Avg 7-8 MPG. It will not win a race towing, but I can always count on it to get me there. Likely jinxing myself but still on original tranny. Most reliable vehicle I have ever owned.


Those 6.0 are animals. They ain't quick but get the job done. Got an uncle that pulls more with his 6.0 than most diesel owners on this board do. My 6.0 is pushin 270k on original motor and tranny. I'm leaking a little tranny fluid but wouldnt hesitate to take her cross country under load.


----------

